# New Sub



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got my new pb10-nsd today can wait to hook it up:yay:. I also got the discount so got 50 bucks off
ill post some pics as soon as i learn how


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats man!!!:T SVS makes some good products.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wait for a few weeks for it to break in and it will sound even better than it does now:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Snead said:


> Just got my new pb10-nsd today can wait to hook it up:yay:. I also got the discount so got 50 bucks off
> ill post some pics as soon as i learn how


Congrats on your new addition!

You can use the Image Gallery or Attachment System for your pics. :T


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good deal Tim. Post pictures once you get it set up. I've never posted but I hear there's lot's of help from the guys on this forum.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

this is my first pic i hope i got it right. Wont get to hook my system up till next week but here is what i got .

Yamaha HTR 6160 aka RX-663
Klipsch Quintet III 
SVS PB10-NSD
Playstation 3


----------



## Squozen (Dec 26, 2008)

That's an awesome camera you got there, son. :innocent:

Seriously though, grats on the new sub!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

it was took with my blackberry sorry for the poor photo:sad:


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys sub is awsome but haveing trouble seting things up. I have the klipsch quintet III my reciever is yamaha 6160 my auto mic set the crossover to 120htz and that is what klipsch recomends. Will that be ok for my sub does that mean everything below 120 goes to my sub need some help here guys I'm new lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

You should be fine with that crossover setting. The quintet speakers have smaller drivers and just can't provide the deeper bass larger speakers can get so the upper bass is handled by the subwoofer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

